
WWII Dead Rat Bomb - mattbierner
https://www.military-history.org/weapons-technology/back-to-the-drawing-board-exploding-rats.htm/amp
======
mattbierner
I like the concept of attacks that are successful not because they are
effective but because they preoccupy the target and waste disproportionate
amounts of time trying to defend against. Time Sink Attacks (or TSA if you
will)

